# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  NASA Glenn's GreenLab facility researches algae for alternative fuel

## Pedro Ferrer

*NASA Glenn's GreenLab facility researches algae for alternative fuel*

"During  a recent visit to the NASA Glenn Research Center in Cleveland, Ohio, my  colleagues and I were taken on a tour on the GreenLab research  facility. Dr. Bilal M. M. Bomani demonstrated and explained how and why  the lab is in existence and the purpose it serves.

At first  glance, you would not know what was behind the door of the garage-styled  shed, but once the door opens, total amazement takes over. Upon  entering the facility, you first notice the temperature is comparable to  an actual greenhouse. It's noisy, and there are fish tanks and plants  throughout"

More...




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

